# Harmony One remote question



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I am using a Harmony Remote with my new 922 and everything works great.. EXCEPT the INFO button. I like to use this button frequently to get info about the current show I'm watching.
From the original remote it works fine of course. I have tried "learning" the command and even adding the command to a soft button on the display with no success.
Has anyone ran into this issue?

Please help!


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-vi...rogramming-harmony-one-922-missing-codes.html

hope that help you.


----------



## umbertob (Jan 16, 2006)

On my Harmony 900 (very similar to the Harmony One) the Info button works to bring up the info screen on my 922 - but only if I keep pressing it for just over a second. It's the only button that does that, all the other ones in the 922 "bank" respond instantly, both the ones provided by Logitech in their 922 database and the few missing ones I taught the remote via IR, such as the Search button. Go figure, but I can live with that delay... Have you tried pressing that button for a while longer yet?


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I have the 650, and have to do the same thing as umbertob said.


----------

